# Funpic Nameserver



## rene1234 (14. August 2010)

Hallo, Ich hab bei Funpic*de, die übrigends einen günstige Netzwerke anbieten, einen Kostenlosen Account eingerichtet und meine Domain aufgeschalten. Jetzt muss Ich von meinem Domain Provider einen Nameserver für den FTP benennen. Leider finde Ich nirgendswo einen Funpic Nameserver. Hat jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und kann mir helfen, die Nameserver von Funpic zu finden, die Ich eingeben muss um meine Domain mit dem Space zu verbinden. Bitte um hilfe.

Eurer Rene


----------



## Kitox (16. August 2010)

Hallo rene1234,

im Controllcenter von Funpic kannst du eine Domainaufschlatung beantragen da solltest du dann die Daten bekommen.

Gruss Kitox


----------

